# Finally got round to uploading some pics....



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Of my new car.

For those that like to look at car pics


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Gorgeous!
Is that a change of underwear in the door well for those scary moments?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Gets the Nod from me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## chowy (Jul 5, 2004)

Very nice....

I much prefer the pre facelifted 996 lights and it always look fab with Turbo wheels!


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

> Is that a change of underwear in the door well for those scary moments?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Very nice.

Has the suspension been altered in some way? The wheels look mighty close to the arches...


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Yes it has the lowered suspension - 'Sport pack'


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You want to have a word with your gardener Mark !


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Very nice - looks exactly like my old mans. Can you believe how bad the stereo is though? Disgraceful on such an expensive car. I couldn't believe it when I heard it. It even came with a tape player  - bose upgrade is essential imo.


----------

